# PPD from a 4830?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 12, 2009)

What should i be seeing?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 12, 2009)

this is what i found  core speed at 665 mhz

384pt: 2860
477pt: 2512
511pt: 2373
548pt: 3114


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 12, 2009)

fahmon was telling me 1800 .. must be my pentium d


----------



## Maban (Aug 12, 2009)

W1zzard's last GPU review says 2654.2.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 13, 2009)

hmmm and my card is factory oc'ed thats weird ...


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 13, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> fahmon was telling me 1800 .. must be my pentium d



1800 ppd  for what 511 pt, 477 pt??????


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 13, 2009)

now itsd saying 1629 for 511


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 13, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> hmmm and my card is factory oc'ed thats weird ...



lol it only has a 10mhz OC on the core from the factory. But that card will go much higher. I ran it at 700mhz on the core with no problems. (assuming thats my old card, right?)


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 13, 2009)

are you at stock clock ? and do you used ''get and set cpu affinity'' ati need a lot more cpu usage than nvidia.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 13, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> lol it only has a 10mhz OC on the core from the factory. But that card will go much higher. I ran it at 700mhz on the core with no problems. (assuming thats my old card, right?)



Yes it is and im at stock clocks ... trying to settle the pc in ... i guess weekend when i have time i can tweak


----------

